# so, if i'm on this, am i leaving footprints?



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

worth a try right?


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

That is awesome looking...


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

How 'bout NO prints.....

http://www.hovercraft.com/content/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_93_2


----------



## Aliraza2 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a 07 suburban, wanted to know if the all season tires aired down will do well on the beach in ocean city? Was told it would do fine by someone that fishes Hatteras

________________
Ali


----------

